# خطوات أنشاء مكتب هندسي



## architect4ever (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قال الله تعالى: (وامرهم شورى بينهم) صدق الله العظيم
اخوانى اعضاء متلقى المهندسين .................................................. ....................الكرام

الموضوع: أنشاء مكتب هندسي
لا ادرى ان كان الموضوع قد طرح سابقاً ام لا، فأن طرح رجاءً اعطى الرابط،
فأن لم يكن قد طرح ارجوا منكم المشورة والمشاركة لتوضيح الموضوع.

أنشاء مكتب هندسي(تصميم - تنفيذ - اشراف - مراقبة ومتابعة)
حيث عندي بعض الاسئلة ولااستفسارات التالية: 
1- ماهى الخطوات اللازمة اتباعها لأنشاء مكتب هندسي يكون ذا جدوة اقتصادي وعملي
2- ماهى التخصصات الهندسية اللازمة توفرها للقيام بكل مهام اعمال المكتب كما ورد سابقاً 
3- ماهى الادوات والتجهيزات والمواد اللازمة لانشاء المكتب 
4- هل هناك موقع يفضل لانشاء المكتب
5- ماهى التكلفة مثلاً ( ايجار المكتب - الديكورات - اجهزة الحاسب والبرامج - أدوات هندسية - المهندسين - عمالة - الخ...) لانشاء المكتب
6- هل يوجد دراسات وابحاث فيما يخص الموضوع المذكور
7- ماهو التصميم الهندسي الامثل لمكتب هندسي

وان كان هناك اى إضافات اخرى يمكن طرحها والمشاركة لا تبخلوا علينا بها.


----------



## قوة الابداع (17 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------



## ابوعــــابد (17 يناير 2010)

نرجوا الافاده من ذوي الخبره لاهميه الموضوع



تحياتي


----------



## برهان الدين (9 يونيو 2010)

اخى ادخل على موقع وزارة التجارة وموقع الهيئة السعوديه للمهندسين ستجد ما تريد


----------



## هندسةالقلوب (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا برهان عالموقع بارك الله فيك على الفائده


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## م المصري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن ان تستفيد من المستندات الموجوده في هذا الموضوع :

http://www.tamecom1.com/vb/t8202.html

 (يفضل بعد رفع الملفات هنا ان يقوم المشرفون بحذف الرابط الموجود في المشاركه لتكون متطابقه مع قانون ملتقي المهندسين العرب)

تحياتي


----------



## احمد طارق محمد (29 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الرابط مش شغال


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

